# برنامج قطع غيار الغيار والصيانة من مرسيدس



## assrar (4 ديسمبر 2010)

نقدم لكم 
برنامج قطع غيار السيارات والشاحنات ماركة مرسيدس وهو عبارة عن قاعدة بيانات تشمل كافة قطع الغيار لكل منتجات شركة مرسيدس من شاحنات وباصات وسيارات النقل والركوب 
البرنامج الثانى وهو برنامج wis وهو خاص بالصيانة فهو بمثابة معلمك الشخصي فهو يوضح لك مكان القطعة بالسيارة وطرق الفك والتركيب ويعرض ايضا مخططات الكهرباء ودوائر الهواء والاكواد وغيرها​
البرنامج بصيغة التورنت ولتيسير الامر

برنامج التورنت : برنامج مجاني يدعم اللغة العربية
​





http://rapidshare.com/files/433442605/utorrent-2.2.1-beta-beta-23274.upx.rar​صورة رمزية 






اصدار البرنامج : 05 / 2010
متطلبات النظام : ويندوز اكس بي
اللغة : متعدد اللغات لا يدعم اللغة العربية
التفعيل : موجود
الحجم : 22 جيجا
محتويات التورنت : عدد 2 ديفدي لبرنامج قطع الغيار / عدد 3 ديفدي لبرنامج واس / الكيجن 
ملف طريقة التثبيت ( لا تعتمد علية والمنتدى حاضر للمساعدة ) 








http://rapidshare.com/files/421744916/mercedes-epc-wis-net.rar​نتمى لكم الاستفادة


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
اشكرك اخى assrar على ما قدمت من برامج ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## assrar (5 ديسمبر 2010)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
> اشكرك اخى assrar على ما قدمت من برامج ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا assrar
انا شارفت تقريبا على تنزيل البرنامج و على مدى 3 ايام(حوالي 19 جيجا من اصل22.5 جيجا)
ارجو ان توضح كيف يتم التثبيت و لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## assrar (9 ديسمبر 2010)

عبدالله ارسلان قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا assrar
> انا شارفت تقريبا على تنزيل البرنامج و على مدى 3 ايام(حوالي 19 جيجا من اصل22.5 جيجا)
> ارجو ان توضح كيف يتم التثبيت و لك الشكر الجزيل


 

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز تحميل موفق
تجد ملف التعليمات داخل الملفات وانا حاضر بعون الله معك لاتمام التثبيت
وقريبا ساضع الشرح


----------



## عبدالله ارسلان (9 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخ اسرار


----------



## mr.benz (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ assrar
تم تحميل البرنامج بحمد الله 
ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل في التثبيت


----------



## assrar (31 ديسمبر 2010)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخ assrar
> تم تحميل البرنامج بحمد الله
> ولكن هناك بعض المشاكل في التثبيت



السلام عليكم
ماذا يحدث معك
اكتب ماذا يحدث معك او ارفع الصور وانا حاضر لخدمتك


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## assrar (31 ديسمبر 2010)

احمد الشاحذي قال:


> شكرا شكرا على البرنامج


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (1 يناير 2011)

اخي العزيز اشكرك اولا على برنامح epas ثانيا اخي العزيز تم التحميل الملفات بصيغة WinZip وعند فكها يظهر الملف نفسه بصيغة WinZipوعند الفك مرة اخرى يرفض ارجو شاكرا ياامير الافاده مع شرح التثبيت
ولك مني فائق الاحترام


----------



## assrar (1 يناير 2011)

احمد الشاحذي قال:


> اخي العزيز اشكرك اولا على برنامح epas ثانيا اخي العزيز تم التحميل الملفات بصيغة WinZip وعند فكها يظهر الملف نفسه بصيغة WinZipوعند الفك مرة اخرى يرفض ارجو شاكرا ياامير الافاده مع شرح التثبيت
> ولك مني فائق الاحترام



السلام عليكم
دعوة صادقة من القلب اسمي آيات الشكر
اخي فى الله
البرنامج ليس بصيغة win zip البرنامج بصيغة iso ايزو ويلزم له برنامج محاكي الاسطونات الوهمي
او برنامج النيرو لحرقهم على dvd
ابحث عن احد هذة البرامج وقم بتثبيتها على الجهاز
Daemon Tools وهو محاكي رائع لتشغيل الاسطوانات وعمل dvd وهمي بالجهاز
UltraISO نفس الخصائص ويدعم العربية
Alcohol52 نفس الخصائص ويدعم العربية
ارجو ان اكون افدت
طبت وطاب ممشاك للجنة


----------



## assrar (1 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
لقد وضعت بالمرفقات اخف واقوي محاكي dvd وهمي 
ولك صورة توضح البرنامج وعذرا لعدم تمكني من عمل صورة متحركة للشرح لجهلي بالطريقة




ارجو الدعاء لى ولذريتي بالخير والصلاح


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت اى حد يقوم برفعهما على الميديفير او 4شير حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة


----------



## assrar (1 يناير 2011)

*كان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه*



سامح صفى الدين قال:


> شكرا جزيلا بس ياريت اى حد يقوم برفعهما على الميديفير او 4شير حتى نتمكن من الاستفادة



السلام عليكم 
اخي فى الله 

تفضل ما طلبت البرنامج علي اكثر من سيرفر





​​


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (4 يناير 2011)

الاخ العزيز اسرار المحترم 
بعد التحية
اشكرك اخي العزيز على الرد والتوضيح اسال الله العلي القدير ان تصلك رسالتي هذه وانت في اتم الصحة والعافية 
اخي العزيز هل يوجد برنامج لتعريب epas وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه رضاه امين


----------



## mechanic power (8 يناير 2011)

شكرا
والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (8 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خير على عملك بس ياريت ترفعه على الفورشير او الميديافير او اى حد يقوم بهذه الخدمه لوجه الله. اعزكم الله


----------



## assrar (8 يناير 2011)

سامح صفى الدين قال:


> ربنا يكرمك ويجزيك خير على عملك بس ياريت ترفعه على الفورشير او الميديافير او اى حد يقوم بهذه الخدمه لوجه الله. اعزكم الله






اخي الكريم سامح
الرابط مرفوع على اكثر من سيفر بالمشاركة رقم 15 اضغط على الصورة الموجودة تحت رمز اليد


----------



## assrar (8 يناير 2011)

mechanic power قال:


> شكرا
> والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## tato577 (11 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة علي الجميع 
أخيكم في مشكلة عندي ألا وهي 
أنا عندي جهاز دل مع مالتي مكسر ستار للكشف عن أعطال المرسيدس 
ولما دخلت علي عدد من السيرات الأترس كان الفولت الخاص بالسيارة محل الفحص كان يزداد حتي يصل إلي 32 فولت وعندما ذهبت به إلي الشركة قال مدير الشركة أن البرنامج تم قفلة ولابد من إصلاحة ولابد من تغير الهارد دسك الخاص بالاب توب والبرنامج فهل هذا صيحيح أم خطأ أفيدوني أفادكم الله


----------



## assrar (12 يناير 2011)

tato577 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة علي الجميع
> أخيكم في مشكلة عندي ألا وهي
> أنا عندي جهاز دل مع مالتي مكسر ستار للكشف عن أعطال المرسيدس
> ولما دخلت علي عدد من السيرات الأترس كان الفولت الخاص بالسيارة محل الفحص كان يزداد حتي يصل إلي 32 فولت وعندما ذهبت به إلي الشركة قال مدير الشركة أن البرنامج تم قفلة ولابد من إصلاحة ولابد من تغير الهارد دسك الخاص بالاب توب والبرنامج فهل هذا صيحيح أم خطأ أفيدوني أفادكم الله






اخي العزيز
اولا وقبل استعمال الجهاز يجب قياس جهد البطاريات بجهاز الافيوميتر
وعندما يحدث خلل بسبب زيادة الفولت ما يتأثر هو الملتي بلكسر لو كان من النوع الردئ لان اغلب الاجهزة كانت مصممه للعمل مع الملاكي فقط ولكن بعض الشركات المحترمة ارسلت ذلك للصين وتم تلافى المشكلة فى الملتى بلكسر وجعلة يتحمل جهد اعلي
اما بخصوص قفل البرنامج ذلك لا يحدث وبصورة نادرة الا اذا قمت بمحاولة تحديث البرنامج من على الانترنت لكون البرنامج مكرك وتستلم التحديث له مرة واحدة عن طريق هارد دسك من البائع
ونهاية اذا كان الجهاز بالضمان فالله الحمد ستكون الخسائر قليلة وفى حالة خروج الجهاز من الضمان اعانك الله والمبلغ ليس بالكثير وللتاكد من توافق الهارد مع الجهاز اتبع التالي
عند بدء تشغيل الجهاز اضغط F12
واختر كلمة Diagnosis
وانتظهر لحين انتهاء التشخيص وانتبة عندما يعطي لا قدر الله رمز خطأ ان يكون Hard Desk
فى هذة الحالة اعلم ان الهارد لا يتوافق مع الجهاز وسيسبب لك المشاكل ولكن فى حالة انتهاء التشخيص بدون اخطاء يكون الجهاز سليم ويعمل بكفاءاة
اتمنى ان اكون افدت


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (12 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز انزلت البرنامج كاملا 22 G ولاكن عندا بدأت بالتنزيل تم انزال EWA net و حسب الطريقة الموجودة مع السيديات يتوجب علي فتح صفحة html باسم EWA net من نفس EWA net file و لاكن لم اجدها موجودة ك short cut فقط ولا تعمل ويبدو انها مهمة لان فيها يجب ادخال الlogen و password و registration 
فلم استطع تفعيله لابدأ عملية تنزيل EWA EPC 
ارجو المساعدة باقصى سرعة


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (12 فبراير 2011)

ارجو ان توضح كيف يتم التثبيت و لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## assrar (12 فبراير 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> اخي العزيز انزلت البرنامج كاملا 22 g ولاكن عندا بدأت بالتنزيل تم انزال ewa net و حسب الطريقة الموجودة مع السيديات يتوجب علي فتح صفحة html باسم ewa net من نفس ewa net file و لاكن لم اجدها موجودة ك short cut فقط ولا تعمل ويبدو انها مهمة لان فيها يجب ادخال الlogen و password و registration
> فلم استطع تفعيله لابدأ عملية تنزيل ewa epc
> ارجو المساعدة باقصى سرعة


السلام عليكم 
اخى فى الله يبدوا حسب كلامك ان الصفحة معطلة ان كان المقصود وتظهر لك حطأ ده من الانتى فيرس الخاص بك قام بتعطيل المنفذ اللذى يتصل بسيرفر الشركة للتفعيل 
ارجو ارفع صورة ما يحدث للاهمية


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (14 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز مشكووووووووووووووور جدا للرد السريع 

و اليك ما حدث معي بعد تنزيل البرنامج


----------



## assrar (14 فبراير 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> اخي العزيز مشكووووووووووووووور جدا للرد السريع
> 
> و اليك ما حدث معي بعد تنزيل البرنامج


 
السلام عليكم
اخى الغالي
من الصور المرفقة هذه مشكلة اتصالك بالانترنت 
ولفتح صفحة البرنامج للتفعيل 
اضغط start ثم allProgram ثم ewanet ستجد اختصار الصفحة افتحها 
نرجو الرد


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (14 فبراير 2011)

هذه المشكلة لم اجد هذا الملف في ال start menu مع اني نزلت البرنامج حسب default يعني c:\programfile \ewanet


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (15 فبراير 2011)

ياااخى ياخى استحلفك بالله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان ناخذ من وقتك القليل وتتفضل مكرما مشكورا ولك الفضل والثناءفى كل الاحوال وتقوم بشرح تسطيب البرنامج وخصوصا فتح حسابة عاى النت از ان يريد رقم سريال للربنامجين ولا احد يستطيع ان يلجمة او يوقفة عن طلبة المزعوم من السريال المحتوم الا اخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع المتين واشكرك على كل حال على رغم الصعب المحال موضوع جميل جدا لاكن للاسف ينقصة التفعيل والسريال واشكر بوافل من الشكر والااحترام تمنياتى القلبية بلسعادة والنجاح والحب


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (18 فبراير 2011)

ارجو الرد


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (21 فبراير 2011)

اخي الكريم هل هناك طريقة اخرى للكراك ارجووووووووووو الرد


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (28 فبراير 2011)

اين انت يا معلللللللللللللللللللللللللم


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (1 مارس 2011)

يااخى تعبتنا فى التحميل وعشمتنا بلكثيروالان تختفى وسط رياح التغير ولااسف لم يعد هناك جميل والله 
دة حرام


----------



## ahmedsamcad (3 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (3 مارس 2011)

العفو اخى احمد احنا فى الخدمة


----------



## شنكارو1 (3 مارس 2011)




----------



## سنميم الصهرجي (5 مارس 2011)

منتدا رائع وجميل بارك الله في المقيمين عليه وشكرا لكم على ماتقدموه لنا


----------



## assrar (7 مارس 2011)

عادل الدسوقى قال:


> يااخى تعبتنا فى التحميل وعشمتنا بلكثيروالان تختفى وسط رياح التغير ولااسف لم يعد هناك جميل والله
> دة حرام



السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله اولا لم اتلقى اي بريد يدل على وجود مشاركة جديدة بالموضوع
ثانيا مع المطلوب وما هى المشكلة 
بدلا من العبارات الرانانه وغيرها اعرض مشكلتك وانا احاول اساعدك ويا اخى لا تسئ الظن باحد
والجميل والاجر احتسبه عند الله لا عندك لان الله اعلم بالقصد 
طبت وطاب ممشاك للجنه


----------



## assrar (7 مارس 2011)

عادل الدسوقى قال:


> ياااخى ياخى استحلفك بالله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان ناخذ من وقتك القليل وتتفضل مكرما مشكورا ولك الفضل والثناءفى كل الاحوال وتقوم بشرح تسطيب البرنامج وخصوصا فتح حسابة عاى النت از ان يريد رقم سريال للربنامجين ولا احد يستطيع ان يلجمة او يوقفة عن طلبة المزعوم من السريال المحتوم الا اخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع المتين واشكرك على كل حال على رغم الصعب المحال موضوع جميل جدا لاكن للاسف ينقصة التفعيل والسريال واشكر بوافل من الشكر والااحترام تمنياتى القلبية بلسعادة والنجاح والحب



السلام عليكم
اخى فى الله
اكتب الرقم اللذى يظهر لك فى صفحة التسجيل
وسنعطيك مفتاح تسجيل لمدة عشرون عام مجاني


----------



## assrar (7 مارس 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> اخي الكريم هل هناك طريقة اخرى للكراك ارجووووووووووو الرد



اخى الكريم الكراك مرفق بالبرنامج


----------



## assrar (7 مارس 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> اين انت يا معلللللللللللللللللللللللللم



موجود بس الانترنت كان مقطوع


----------



## assrar (7 مارس 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> اخي الكريم هل هناك طريقة اخرى للكراك ارجووووووووووو الرد



نعم اخى ضع رقم 
LANID xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tato577 (8 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله 
أشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا في ميزان حسانتك وزادك الله من علمة 
أخوك في الله أحمد منصور


----------



## assrar (9 مارس 2011)

tato577 قال:


> السلام عليكم رحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله
> أشكرك شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعل هذا في ميزان حسانتك وزادك الله من علمة
> أخوك في الله أحمد منصور



اشكرك على ردك الجميل اخى فى احمد
واتمنى ان تستفيد من البرنامج


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (11 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
الاخ الكريم تحية طيبة وبعد
اولا اود شكرك شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع لكى منى التحية وفقك الله ورضى عنك فى الدنيا والااخرة
ثانيا00مرفق مع البرنامج محل النقاش كراك وبلضغط علية يعطيك 2 سريال ل2 برنامج المرفقين+انة يفتح
صفحة على النت بلغة الوسية وبعد محاولات عدة مع لغة صعبة وجدت تسجيل علما بان التسجيل بلمال
او الفيزا كارت وهذى صعب لعدم توافرة
ثالثا000ارسال رسالة على هذى الااميل وياتى الرد فى خلال48ساعة ولااسف لا اجابة رغم المحاولات البائسة
000000000000000000000000المطلوب0000000000000000000000000000000
سريال نمبر لكلى البرنامجين
فهل تكرمت مهندسى الفاضل بتكرم
بارسال السريال اوطرق توضيح الحصول على السريال
اسف على الاطالة00000
لعلى من يقراء هزة السطور ان يجد ما يفيدة
ارجوا ان تتضح الصور المطلوب كيف الحصول على السريال
وشكرا وطاب ممشاك الى الجنة


----------



## assrar (11 مارس 2011)

عادل الدسوقى قال:


> بسم الله الحمن الرحيم
> الاخ الكريم تحية طيبة وبعد
> اولا اود شكرك شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع لكى منى التحية وفقك الله ورضى عنك فى الدنيا والااخرة
> ثانيا00مرفق مع البرنامج محل النقاش كراك وبلضغط علية يعطيك 2 سريال ل2 برنامج المرفقين+انة يفتح
> ...



السلام عليكم 
اخى فى الله
اولا انا ذكرت بان لا تعتمد على الملف المرفق وانا حاضر للمساعدة
الكراك يعطيك السريل نمبر بناءا على رقم ID بمعنى انه يجب عليك دخول صفحة البرنامج اولا ليقوم السيرفر الخاص بالبرنامج باخذ بيانات جهازك ثم يعطيك id الخاص بك بعدها يوضع بالكراك لتحصل على مفتاحي التسجيل ولا علاقة للروس ولا حتى الافغان بالموضوع والموضوع ولا محتاج فيزا ولا حتى تذكرة مترو ولوكنت قريب مني كنت انزالك البرنامج ويدوب بس هتخسر ثمن كوباية شاي وشوية مياة من الثلاجة 
بعد حرق الاسطونات او استعمال محاكي اسطوانات




​الرابط اللذى سيحولك الى صفحة التسجيل 



​
لازم تسمح للبرنامج بالعمل لقراءاة عنوانك وبرتكول النت لكى يحدد لك رقم ID المطلوب 


بعدين عايز منك كلمة السر واسم المستخدم اللى هما admin



​لو وصلت لحد هنا قلي وان هاكمل معك


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (11 مارس 2011)

هل ينفع هذه النسخة لل vista


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (14 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الحيم
الاخ والحبيب اسرار
لك منى منى التحية الطيبة والدعوات الخالصة من كل قلبى
على كل الدعم والاحترام المتبادل بيننا وعلى اسرارك فى تخطى كل حواجز الصعاب واتمنى من الله عزوجل ان تنول مرادك ويكون كل ما تتمناة خالصا لوجة الله الكريم وان ارك انشاء الله فى الفردوس الااعلى مع من تحب
اما بخصوص الموضوع محل النقاش فانى اتوجة اليك بكل الشكر على مابزلتة من جهد ووقت ثمين لله ثم لمن اراد لاان لكل شيى زكاة وزكاة العلم نشرة وعلى الله الااجر والثواب
00000000000000اما بعد00000000000000000
1-نضرا لاان حجم البرنامج كبير وعلى 5اسطوانات وحجم اسطوانة الااولى 6 جيجا فيستحيل نسخها على الديفدى وان قسمت تلفت
2- برنامج البور ايزوا هو المتوفر حاليا وانا استخدمة وبلفعل قام بتحميل الااسطوانة ثم فتحها وتمت خطوات المشروحة من قبلكم
وفى انتظار كل جديدانشاء الله مع باقى الخطوات دعواتى الدائمة لشخصكم الكريم 
اما بخصوص كباية شاى+كوباية مية من الثلاجة فاعدك بان تكون فى القريب لاانى متشوق الى معرفتكم بجد
لانى من المنصورة واحيانا بسافر الى الفيوم او سنورس او مصنع البصل كما اتمنى التواصل ان كان الوقت 
وشكرا لسعة صدوركم وبالغ احترامكم
اخيك فى الله عادل الدسوقى:1:


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (14 مارس 2011)

اخى العزيز اسرار
بعد التحية
تم بحمد الله عز وجل اتباع نفس الخطوات السابقة عن طريق فتح البرنامج بلسطوانة الوهمية بور ايزوا
وتمت كل الخطوات السابقة عدا طب البرنامج كلمة المرور والباس ورد (الخطوة الااخيرة من الشرح)
اللذى تفضلتم بة منتظر الرد لو تكرمتم بارك الله فيكم وبكم


----------



## assrar (14 مارس 2011)

عادل الدسوقى قال:


> اخى العزيز اسرار
> بعد التحية
> تم بحمد الله عز وجل اتباع نفس الخطوات السابقة عن طريق فتح البرنامج بلسطوانة الوهمية بور ايزوا
> وتمت كل الخطوات السابقة عدا طب البرنامج كلمة المرور والباس ورد (الخطوة الااخيرة من الشرح)
> اللذى تفضلتم بة منتظر الرد لو تكرمتم بارك الله فيكم وبكم



السلام عليكم 
اولا : اوجه شكوي الى الادارة الموقرة بشأن عدم اعلامى بمشاركات جديدة بموضوعي
وثانيا : اوجه شكري ووافر احترامي لشخصكم الكريم
ثالثا : البرنامج 
ان شاء الله ساجهز شرح التنصيب كامل وسارفعة لك


----------



## assrar (14 مارس 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> هل ينفع هذه النسخة لل vista



إصدار السنة : 05 / 2010 
منهاج : جافا 
متطلبات النظام : ويندوز إكس بي ، فيستا ، Win7


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (14 مارس 2011)

الاخ الكريم
اسرار بعد التحية
مشكور على كل ماتقدمة من خدمات وبارك الله فيك وعزرا على ماتقوم بة من مشقة تجاة اخواتك
تحية طيبة وسلامى اليك


----------



## محمود عمرو 1111111 (22 مارس 2011)

سيدي العزيز انت احسن من وضع هذا البرنامج ولاكن http://localhost:9000/EWA-net لم يفتح ممكن نسخ لي هذه الصفحة وتبعتلي اياها لاني لم اجد لها الا short cut ولا يعمل هذه مشكلتي الوحيدة ارجو اامساعدة 
لاني بدونها لن استطيع تنزيل لا WIS or EWA , واذا هناك طريقة ثانية بدونها ارجو الرد
هناك فايل EWALicMgr.dll في installation instruction لم افهمه


----------



## alachk (2 أبريل 2011)

assrar قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى فى الله
> اولا انا ذكرت بان لا تعتمد على الملف المرفق وانا حاضر للمساعدة
> الكراك يعطيك السريل نمبر بناءا على رقم id بمعنى انه يجب عليك دخول صفحة البرنامج اولا ليقوم السيرفر الخاص بالبرنامج باخذ بيانات جهازك ثم يعطيك id الخاص بك بعدها يوضع بالكراك لتحصل على مفتاحي التسجيل ولا علاقة للروس ولا حتى الافغان بالموضوع والموضوع ولا محتاج فيزا ولا حتى تذكرة مترو ولوكنت قريب مني كنت انزالك البرنامج ويدوب بس هتخسر ثمن كوباية شاي وشوية مياة من الثلاجة
> ...


 
مع التحية انا وصلت لهنا ارجو التكملة معاي وشكر لك


----------



## assrar (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
وحمدا لله على الوصول الى هذة المرحلة
يلا جهز الشاي علشان نشتغل
بعد وضع كلمة السر واسم المستخدم اضغط على كلمة log in
بعدها ستظهر صفحة تطلب منك تغير تغير الباسورد ادخل الباسورد القديمة اللى هى admin وبعدها ادخل باسورد جديد وكرر بالخانة الثالثة واضغط ok





بعد ما هتغير الباسورد هتظهر لك الصفحة دي اختر منها كلمة serevr






بعدها هتظهر الصفحة دي ركز علشان هنا الشغل وفين الشاي
هتختار منها edit serevr license






هتفتح معك الصفحة دي ولازم تاخذ بالك كده وتستجعل الشاي علشان دخلنا فى الجد
وهنا هتلاقى ID الخاص بالبرنامج وبجهازك 






انسخ رقم ID كما بالصورة طبعا هيكون مختلف عندك وبعد نسخ الرقم افتح الكراك الموجود مع البرنامج وضع الرقم به لاستخراج مفتاح التفعيل وطبعا ممكن تحدد تاريخ انتهاء الرخصة وعدد المستخدمين للبرنامج


----------



## assrar (2 أبريل 2011)

للحديث بقية 
فى حفظ الله


----------



## assrar (2 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نكمل 
بعد نسخ الرقم يوضع داخل الكيجن


----------



## alachk (3 أبريل 2011)

يعطيك العافية شرح ممتاز وصلت مثل ماقلت بس ابي الخطوة التالية 
ومشكور


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
بعون الله نكمل

بعد استخراج السريل نمر من الكيجن يكون لبرنامجي قطع الغيار وبرنامج الصيانة

نقوم بعدها بنسخ السريل ونقوم بوضعة مكانة 






بعد الضغط على كلمة حفظ وحفظ مفتاح التسجيل
ستظهر صفحة بها اعدادات ورشة العمل او مكان البرنامج 
اضبط الاعدادات كما بالصورة واضغط حفظ


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

بعد كده هتعمل جروب ذى الصورة دى















بعدهااضغط موافق


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

وبكده خلص دور السيرفر الان ونكمل






وبكده بيكون البرنامج مفتوح من السيرفر نفسة زى الصورة وبمجرد ما تضغط على الايقوانة راح يشتغل بس لسه الداتا مش موجودة على الهارد ننزل دلوقتى الداتا






هتظهر صفحة زي دي اختر منها instal






بعد الضغط على كلمة تثبيت هتظهر الصفحة دي






ودى علشان تختار مكان تحميل الداتا وبعدها هيبدأ ينزل الداتا من الاسطوانة الاولى ثم يطلب منك الاسطوانة الثانية حتى نهاية تحميل الداتا


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

بعد النتهاء من تحميل الدادتا 
نبدء نشغل البرنامج 
من هنا





ثم تظهر هذه الصفحة ادخل الباسورد الخاص بك






ستظهر هذه الصفحة 






اضغط على الايقونه الخاصة ببرنامج قطع الغيار والف مبروك على البرنامج


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

محمود عمرو 1111111 قال:


> سيدي العزيز انت احسن من وضع هذا البرنامج ولاكن http://localhost:9000/EWA-net لم يفتح ممكن نسخ لي هذه الصفحة وتبعتلي اياها لاني لم اجد لها الا short cut ولا يعمل هذه مشكلتي الوحيدة ارجو اامساعدة
> لاني بدونها لن استطيع تنزيل لا WIS or EWA , واذا هناك طريقة ثانية بدونها ارجو الرد
> هناك فايل EWALicMgr.dll في installation instruction لم افهمه



السلام عليكم 
اولا لا يمكن نسخ الصفحة او ارسالها لك لانها عبارة عن بوابة خلفية بجهازك تسمح بمرور ملفات كشف النسخة من السيرفر الى جهازك والعكس اي بمعنى انها صفحة تجسس خاصة بالبرنامج 
وتحذف نتيجة بعض انواع الانتى فيروس لانه يعتبرها خطر على الجهاز

كما بالصورة 






برنامج الانتى فيروس هذا من شركة ميكروسوفت وغير متاح الا للنسخة الاصلية فقط ولكن يوجد برامج مشابه تقوم بحذف السيرفر من جهازك 

صورة الصفحة بعد حذف السيرفر 






وقريبا اخى فى الله ساضع شرح خاص بالبرنامج 
بس معلش النت عندى خربان وكل شوية يفصل واغلبية الصورة لم يكتمل رفعها


----------



## alachk (3 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم 
تم تطبيق الشرح بالتفصيل ولا عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر رسالة حفظ ملف كما في الصورة المرفقةمشاهدة المرفق 1.rar


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

alachk قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تم تطبيق الشرح بالتفصيل ولا عند تشغيل البرنامج تظهر رسالة حفظ ملف كما في الصورة المرفقةمشاهدة المرفق 69280



السلام عليكم
هل قمت بتحميل الداتا على الجهاز الخاص بك
هل برنامج jav مثبت على جهازك
تقدر ترفع صورة للمشكلة


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

طيب احفظ الملف وافتحة ورد خبر

او جرب كما بالصورة وعذرا لكون البرنامج غير محمل على جهازي هذا فالشرح ليس بجيد نرجوا المعذرة


----------



## issam alg (3 أبريل 2011)

na3am jazak alah 3ana 1000 khir


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

issam alg قال:


> na3am jazak alah 3ana 1000 khir



جزانا الله واياك كل خير الجزاء​


----------



## alachk (3 أبريل 2011)

assrar قال:


> طيب احفظ الملف وافتحة ورد خبر
> 
> او جرب كما بالصورة وعذرا لكون البرنامج غير محمل على جهازي هذا فالشرح ليس بجيد نرجوا المعذرة


 
السلام عليكم يعطيك الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف عافية 
حملت الجافا واشتغل معاي تمام ومشكوووووووووووور وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## assrar (3 أبريل 2011)

alachk قال:


> السلام عليكم يعطيك الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف عافية
> حملت الجافا واشتغل معاي تمام ومشكوووووووووووور وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناته



السلام عليكم
جزانا الله واياك خير الجزاء
ادخلت السرور لقلبي للاني وبعون من الله عز وجل استطعت مساعدة احد الاخوة 
واتمنى ان يساعدنى الله فى حل مشاكل باقى الاخوة حتى يكون عملي خالص لله عز وجل
والف مبروك عليك البرنامج
طبت وطاب ممشاك للجنه​


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (24 أبريل 2011)

*شكر وتقدير وعرفان بلجميل الى الاخ الجليل*

:dبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احب ان اتوجة بلشكر الى منتداناالغالى بكل من فية من اعضاء ورئساء ومشرفين فلولا هزى المنتدى ما كنا وصلنا
الى ما نحن فية من التوعية والعلم بارك اللى فيكم اجمعين
كما اخص بلشكر من عميق قلبى ومن خالص مشاعر الاعجاب والحب الاخوى الى الاخ الفاضل مهندسنا الغالى
محمود مصطفى صاحب كل جديد وكل معجز تقديرا منا للجهود المبزولة لتعميم الفائدة دون ماقابل الا الدعوات الخالصة التى تصلة منا فعلا رجل محترم يستحق منا كل اعجاب وتقدير كما ارجوا لكل عضو استفاد منة الا يبخل علية بدعاء الخالص لة وارجو من الاادارة الموقرة تثبيط هزى العمل الجليل الى الامام ايها الاخ الكريم وبارك الله فيك
فى الدنيا والااخرة وسلامى اليك


----------



## assrar (25 أبريل 2011)

عادل الدسوقى قال:


> :dبسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> احب ان اتوجة بلشكر الى منتداناالغالى بكل من فية من اعضاء ورئساء ومشرفين فلولا هزى المنتدى ما كنا وصلنا
> الى ما نحن فية من التوعية والعلم بارك اللى فيكم اجمعين
> كما اخص بلشكر من عميق قلبى ومن خالص مشاعر الاعجاب والحب الاخوى الى الاخ الفاضل مهندسنا الغالى
> ...








( من الجميل أن تترك أثر )​


----------



## mr.benz (30 أبريل 2011)

الاخ assrar
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بداية احب ان اتوجه لك بجزيل الشكر على كل موضوعاتك ومشاراكاتك المتميز 
ونسال الله ان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين 

ثانيا بالنسبه لهذا البرنامج انا حملته وطبقت جميع الخطوات التي تفضلت بارفاقها شرحا لهذا البرنامج 
ولكن البرنامج يطلب باس وورد ويوسر نيم
وعندما قمت بادخالها اختياريا لم يقبلها البرنامج 
هل هناك حل لهذه المشكله ؟؟؟؟

الاخ assrar
لك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## assrar (1 مايو 2011)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخ assrar
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> بداية احب ان اتوجه لك بجزيل الشكر على كل موضوعاتك ومشاراكاتك المتميز
> ونسال الله ان ينفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز
اسم المستخدم : admin
كلمة السر : admin
رد خبر باللى صار معك وجميل انك رفعت صورة للمشكلة
طبت وطاب ممشاك للجنه


----------



## mr.benz (1 مايو 2011)

الاخ assrar
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد على الاستفسار الذي طرحته 

ثانيا -طبقت جميع الخطوات التي تفضلت بارفاقها شرحا لتسطيب البرنامج ولكن ظهرت معي مشكله لا استطيع ان اشرحها لك وهي مرفق صورة لها في الموضوع 

بارك الله فيك اخ assrar
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## assrar (2 مايو 2011)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخ assrar
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على اهتمامك بالرد على الاستفسار الذي طرحته
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز
انت استعملت الكيجن بدون تعديل تاريخ الانتهاء
اعد خطوات تفعيل الرخصة من جديد وعدل تاريخ الانتهاء الى العام اللذى تريده ويكون اعلى من 2011
رد خبر


----------



## mr.benz (2 مايو 2011)

الاخassrar
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
غيرت تاريخ انتهاء الرخصه الى 2015 ولكن المشكله مازالت قائمه 

شكر لك على حسن متابعتك


----------



## mr.benz (2 مايو 2011)

الاخ assrar
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حاولت على اكثر من تاريخ والحمدلله تم حل هذه المشكله 
ولكن للاسف هناك مشكله اخرى وهي بعد كل هذه الخطوات والمجهود البرنامج لايعمل 
حاولت احدث الجافا كما ذكرت انفا ولكن البرنامج لايقبل
وارفق مع ردي هذا صورة توضيحا لما حدث معي 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك على حسن متابعتك واهتمامك


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخ assrar
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> حاولت على اكثر من تاريخ والحمدلله تم حل هذه المشكله
> ولكن للاسف هناك مشكله اخرى وهي بعد كل هذه الخطوات والمجهود البرنامج لايعمل
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز
الرساله تفيد بان لديك تقريبا نفس اصدار الجافا وتقول لك استخدام ازالة البرامج لازالة الاصدار الموجود عندك اولا قبل تثبت هذا الاصدار
واقول لك اختر الخيار اللذى يليه ونزله وجرب بس الافضل احذف الجافا من جهازك ونزلها من سيرفر البرنامج
رد خبر


----------



## mr.benz (3 مايو 2011)

الاخ assrar
السلام عليكم 
حسب ما تفضلت به من شرح فانه يجب النقر على الايقونه dwonload 
وعند النقر عليها المفترض ان ان جد ملفات الجافا ولكن تاتيني رساله 
وارفق مع ردي هذا صوره لما يحدث معي 

الاخ assrar 
شاكرا لك حسن متابعتك واهتمامك 
لك مني كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخ assrar
> السلام عليكم
> حسب ما تفضلت به من شرح فانه يجب النقر على الايقونه dwonload
> وعند النقر عليها المفترض ان ان جد ملفات الجافا ولكن تاتيني رساله
> ...


السلام عليكم
اخى العزيز المشكلة لديك متعلقة حتى الان ببرنامج الجافا 
ازل الاصدار القديم من جهازك كاملا ثم اعد تثبيت برنامج الجافا مرة اخري 

http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp

رد خبر


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)

رابط برنامج الجافا

http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
يا معلم
بارك الله بك


----------



## assrar (3 مايو 2011)

safety113 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> يا معلم
> بارك الله بك


----------



## mr.benz (3 مايو 2011)

الاخ assrar
السلام عليكم 

قمت بازالة الاصدار القديم للجافا وقمت ايضا بتحميل الاصدار الجديد من الرابط الذي تفضلت بأرفاقه 
ولكن لم يحدث جديد للاسف 

شاكرا لك حسن متابعتك و اهتمامك


----------



## assrar (4 مايو 2011)

mr.benz قال:


> الاخ assrar
> السلام عليكم
> 
> قمت بازالة الاصدار القديم للجافا وقمت ايضا بتحميل الاصدار الجديد من الرابط الذي تفضلت بأرفاقه
> ...


اخى الغالى استخدم انترنت اكسبلور 6
بمعنى احذف الانترنت اكسبلور 8 الغبى من وجهه نظري واجعل الاكسبلور الدفلوت اللى هو 6
ورد خبر


----------



## mr.benz (5 مايو 2011)

الاخ assrar
السلام عليكم 
قمت بتطبيق ماتفضلت بذكره ولكن للاسف لايوجد جديد 

كل الشكر والتقدير لك على حسن المتابعه والاهتمام


----------



## حسامkh (14 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## pepoo80 (30 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ASHRAF_AWAD_1979 (4 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng_feher (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*الشكر الجزيل*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للأخ اسرار على الموضوع ولو انه متأخر قليلا ولكن فعلا الموضوع يعتبر مرجع كامل لتثبيت البرنامج 
وارجو ان يجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك على المجهود المبذول لمساعدة الآخرين


----------



## mustafatel (14 نوفمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## mustafatel (18 نوفمبر 2011)

ولا تحرمنا من جديدك


----------

